# Hedgehog ornament at Pier 1



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

http://www.pier1.ca/canada/CatalogMenu/ ... fault.aspx


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

oh my goodness.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm so getting one!!!! I also got their fall hedgehog lol


----------



## Pokey (Aug 21, 2011)

Ahhhhh! :shock: 

Must. Have. :lol: 
Thanks for sharing!

Drew & Pazu


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Awww! Did you see this one?

http://www.pier1.ca/canada/en/Catal...93/ProductName/Hedgehog-Ornament/Default.aspx


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:shock: 
...
So Nancy, I seem to remember you telling me that you were going to buy me a Christmas gift...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

hanhan27 said:


> :shock:
> ...
> So Nancy, I seem to remember you telling me that you were going to buy me a Christmas gift...


Geez, I seem to recall it was the other way around and you were going to buy me one!  :lol:


----------

